# "Looking For Replies" folder



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anybody else find it amusing that For Sale threads cannot be appended (by others, by design. By the OP due to a glitch, apparently). 

And yet, under "Looking For Replies" the most prevalent threads are ... Items For Sale.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> And yet, under "Looking For Replies" the most prevalent threads are ... Items For Sale.


You can reply by sending a message, and (ideally) buying the item.


----------

